# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Vitamin B-6 may help people remember their dreams - io9

## Dream Guide Team

*Vitamin B-6 may help people remember their dreams**io9*Some people used them to boost the vividness of their dreams, some used them to remember the dream at all. Some even believed they would help induce *lucid dreaming*. The Mayo Clinic has 'dream recall and sleep enhancement' listed as one of the uses for *...***

----------


## xXxArtistxXx

Yes, the same thing with mangoes. Vitamin B-6 can help you remember dreams, make them VERY vivid, and increases lucidity. 3

----------


## vapidity

I have just taken some, as I have run into a bit of a dry spell as far as lucid dreaming goes, and have high hopes of getting back into the game! I hope B-6 lives up to its reputation.

----------


## dreamenaider

did you know there is melatonin with b6 in it that i found helpfull during a dry spell. just a thought for ya.

----------


## Narwhal

Interesting, I'm going to test this tonight.

----------


## Narwhal

Well I took vitamin b-6 last night right before going to sleep and I had long and vivid dream. 
I guess I should credit it to the b-6.

----------


## pog

Does anyone know what foods contain b-6 naturally?

----------


## Narwhal

I just got this from some health website:
Food with vitamin b6:
Crude rice and wheat bran are the foods with the most vitamin B6
Chili powder, paprika,  garlic powder, dried tarragon, ground sage, dried spearmint, basil, chives, savory, turmeric, bay leaves, rosemary, dill, onion powder, oregano, and marjoram
Pistachios, Garlic (Raw) , Liver , Fish (Tuna, Salmon, and Cod) , Sunflower and Sesame Seeds (Also Tahini) , Pork Tenderloin (Lean) , Molasses and Sorghum Syrup, Hazelnuts Or Filberts , Chicken Breast (Boneless and Skinless), Whey Powder, Peanut Butter (Smooth), Beef (Lean Eye of Round), Bananas, Baked Potato (With Skin), Oatmeal (Instant and Fortified), Avocado (Raw), Walnuts, Cooked Spinach, Tomato Juice (Low Sodium),Soybeans (Green),Lima Beans

----------


## pog

Cool, thanks for that Narwhal  :smiley:   So basically, eat a healthy diet and you're set!

----------


## Narwhal

No problem  :smiley:   Yep it seems to be in most healthy food, good thing I love avocados and cod  ::D:

----------


## Jabre

All I trust is good-old-fashion-nightmare-inducing cheddar cheese.  :Cheeky:

----------

